# Can i get 1 at the Hamm show???



## thehoghut (Dec 6, 2007)

Just wanted to know if anyone is able to tell me if i can pick up an african pygmy hedgehog at a hamm show?


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

I would imagine being a mammal they are covered under some sort of quarentine laws.


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

SiUK said:


> I would imagine being a mammal they are covered under some sort of quarentine laws.


You can probably buy one, but you're not allowed to bring it back without 6 months quarantine...
Rabbits and Rodents are the only ones that are exempt from this.


----------



## thehoghut (Dec 6, 2007)

does anyone know the cost of a 6 month quarantine?


----------



## carpy (Nov 13, 2007)

thehoghut said:


> does anyone know the cost of a 6 month quarantine?


its more expensive altogether than if you pay for one in the uk thats for sure!


----------



## thehoghut (Dec 6, 2007)

I know it would cost more initially than getting one from the uk...but new lines in the uk desperately needed.


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

thehoghut said:


> does anyone know the cost of a 6 month quarantine?


Thousands!
You'd be better off buying one here.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

you could sneak it back:whistling2:


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

^^^^

that was a joke BTW


----------



## thehoghut (Dec 6, 2007)

Customs?:whistling2:


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

they dont check everyone:whistling2:


----------



## thehoghut (Dec 6, 2007)

Thats a damn good idea.....but not worth the greif.....if i got caught out.
Rather pay.....Any ideas on a roundabout cost?


----------



## thehoghut (Dec 6, 2007)

No quarantine is required if the hog comes from europe.


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

thehoghut said:


> No quarantine is required if the hog comes from europe.


You want get 'new' hog lines from Europe, they will be interbred with UK lines as they will all derive from US animals.

Best bet if you want 'new' blood is to get in touch with a breeder in the states and check when if ever they last exported and who supplied them with theirs and when/if they did the same.

I have a US line but UK bred adult male Apricot for sale :whistling2:


----------

